# FOSHAN | Foshan Entrepeneurs Building | 228m | 52 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2012/07/06/522427.html
http://www.radiofoshan.com.cn/maypotp/201207060028.html
http://www.hfzsw.net/yingshi/20120708/17303.html


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow great design, just wish it was taller.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

KillerZavatar said:


> wow great design, just wish it was taller.


Wish granted!
Revised upwards to 245m! Started, erected topped out! Please @mods move it!




__





武术之乡，广东GDP第三强——佛山，在建十大超高地标最新进度


武术之乡，广东GDP第三强——佛山，在建十大超高地标最新进度,佛山,保利,地标,城市天际线,实景图




www.163.com




By 广东新闻广播


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-13 by Paine_Fong 

(front right)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by xinruisky


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting, that block and the one next to it have at least 10 towers over 500 feet. The Skyscrapercenter did only add five of them and Emporis only has the supertall under construction (Suning Plaza 1) listed. I wonder how many skyscrapers in cities like Foshan the world is missing.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-23 by szf78 

The right one


----------

